# considering purchasing skidsteer for snow removal



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a 35 lot HOA with short 20' driveways and some tight spots that are tough to do with a truck. I would appreciate thoughts on how to tackle the driveways most efficiently? I am considering using a skid steer w/tracks and flip push box. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Why tracks?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't do driveways, other than my own, but I do use a flip style push box made by Frontier and sold by John Deere. The back drag attachment is awesome. It is an 8 footer mounted on a JD 3046r tractor and boy will it ever move snow and is great for stacking as well. I think it is also available for skids but not sure. If you go with a tracked skid steer make sure it has tracks suitable for ice and snow. Summer tracks are almost useless in winter.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Backdrag edge works great


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When I got my first job plowing snow for the company that my dad ran a truck for, all I did was town home driveways... It was the lowest job on the ladder if you had a drivers lisence.

I was in one of the trucks without a plow on the front of it. Only a drag box on the rear. All I was to do was back up every driveway a pull it out to the street, then later on a truck with a plow would run the lanes and move it out.

Now, that being said, the drag boxes huge advantage was that we had many different town home complexes so you get run from complex to complex very quick with mobilization times basically nil.

If you only have 1 hoa a skid might be great to do the whole thing.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If you been getting a long without a skid steer and your only issue is back bladeing, maybe just add a pull behind on your pickup. Lot less of a investment and your issue will be solved.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I used a skid steer for plowing a hoa. 75 units and 1.5 mile of roads.Don't use a pusher box. Get a snow Wolfe or kage style plow with quick attach box ends. I used a tracked machine. Make sure you either have snow tracks or the straight bars. Standard tread will slow you down.


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

Skid steers are great for tight spots but I've never seen the benefit in push boxes other than for large open areas, and then the only push box I want is too big for a skid steer. If you're buying a skid it's usually for tight spots, which means half the benefit of a skid steer is that you can scoop the snow and drop it somewhere out of the way. Just make sure you have a snow/light materials bucket because they can handle more volume than the standard bucket can.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

retsef said:


> Skid steers are great for tight spots but I've never seen the benefit in push boxes other than for large open areas, and then the only push box I want is too big for a skid steer. If you're buying a skid it's usually for tight spots, which means half the benefit of a skid steer is that you can scoop the snow and drop it somewhere out of the way. Just make sure you have a snow/light materials bucket because they can handle more volume than the standard bucket can.


My skid does an extremely tight hoa with a 6' box with a backdrag blade. I have trouble even driving my truck thru the area let alone plowing.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats the box we have


----------



## retsef (Dec 21, 2017)

Why not try renting a skid for the season and if you like it, buy one? In my area you can rent one for around $2000 for four months.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

We run 2 skids with detachable box Kages. Like others stated they are the most efficient in small to medium lots or in tight spaces. In large areas they work best in tandem with other equipment that can cover ground faster but isn’t as maneuverable.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Consider a tractor too. We have a couple hoa's we use only machines on. One includes about 40 driveways about 30' long each and about a mile of private roads. On this property, we use an asv skid steer with blizzard 810. We have another hoa where we do about 17 driveways, some are double wide and long. On that property, we use only a b series Kubota with a front blade and back blade. Also have a front blower for heavy storms. It also has a cab with heat. If just doing driveways, the tractor is fantastic. Super nimble. One of our plow truck operators also has the 17 driveway hoa on his list to support the tractor, but never needs to help. The hoa we use the ss on could easily be done with a small tractor for the driveways and a truck running the streets.


----------

